# Mr Postman Delivered A Present Today.....



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

.....a Vostok Amphibia. So far my own Russian watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Mark, you can't go wrong with an Amphibia


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The're good, I have the same one plus seven others


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Amphibias, one of my favourites! The first watch I bought when I started a few years back, and still one of my favourites; you can't beat them for value!

I have still have a few, everbody should have at least one, the diver is one of their best designs...



Mine on the garden table this morning; you've inspired me to wear one to work - cheers...


----------

